

How Skyrocketing Gun Sales Are Helping to Conserve Butterflies - alexcasalboni
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/how-skyrocketing-gun-sales-are-helping-to-conserve-butterflies/

======
GFK_of_xmaspast
“We’ve literally more than doubled the Pittman-Robertson fund from 2008 to
2013 and that influx has had a huge positive impact on state wildlife
agencies,”

Thanks, Obama.

